# Help finding cord 'holder' prevent pull outs



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Since on this job we cannot use the 'twist locks', I remember seeing these 'tag lines' on cords in the past that prevent them from being pulled out easily. This is for cord drops from a ceiling that are plugged into appliances and we want to prevent them from being pulled apart. 

Does anyone know of any manufacturer that make them or where I could find them? been searching online having found much info. I would like to keep from the 'tie wrap' jimmy rig style of tying them together. I guess Ill be making a few phone calls! Thanks!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brother said:


> Since on this job we cannot use the 'twist locks', I remember seeing these 'tag lines' on cords in the past that prevent them from being pulled out easily. This is for cord drops from a ceiling that are plugged into appliances and we want to prevent them from being pulled apart.
> 
> Does anyone know of any manufacturer that make them or where I could find them? been searching online having found much info. I would like to keep from the 'tie wrap' jimmy rig style of tying them together. I guess Ill be making a few phone calls! Thanks!


 Do you mean strain reliefs?? Or a device to hold the male cord end into the receptacle?

I have seen them, but I do not know what they are called. Check T and B catalog. Maybe.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Does Tomas and Battes have a full print catalog? I was looking on their site and only see an online version where you have to go down to each category.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> Do you mean strain reliefs?? Or a device to hold the male cord end into the receptacle?
> 
> I have seen them, but I do not know what they are called. Check T and B catalog. Maybe.


 Yes thats what Im looking for. Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why can't you use twist-locks?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Hang a female cord cap from the ceiling, plug in the male. Fine a LOTO device to keep them locked together. I have seen them when I was looking for a lock out device to put on the vacuum cleaner cord. Vacuuming is to be done while I'm working, not during football games.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why can't you use twist-locks?


Because this is a 'new' freezer for a commercial kitchen and they all come with 'standard' plugs. If we cut off the end and make it a male twist lock, it will 'void' the warranty on these. Went back and forth on them about this. 

I remember seeing these 'tag lines' on cords plugged together but I do not know where people bought them, or the proper name (strain relief or tag line) to call them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FWIW you may want to consider that these plugs are likely the required disconnecting means so I would be careful what I used to hold them together.

In the commercial food prep areas we do every cord is unplugged at night during cleaning.


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm... well if u cant find anything you can always try putting an e-zee lock type cord with a twist lock on the male end. In between your appliance and the receptacle.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> FWIW you may want to consider that these plugs are likely the required disconnecting means so I would be careful what I used to hold them together.
> 
> In the commercial food prep areas we do every cord is unplugged at night during cleaning.



The pizza hut I was in a few months ago must not of got that memo.....I had to move a refrigerator to run some conduit. I had to sweep under it before I could run my conduit it was so bad..Ewwwww


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brother said:


> Yes thats what Im looking for. Thanks


 I believe, from what I can remember. They looked like a strap, with one end that attached to the male cord end, and the other end had a hole in it to connect to the receptacle cover screw. I wish I could find a picture. 

Surely, ( I know, Don't call me Shirley) someone must remember seeing them!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brother said:


> ............ Went back and forth on them about this. ........


Who is 'them'? And is it 'them' that believe it will void the warranty?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Does Tomas and Battes have a full print catalog? I was looking on their site and only see an online version where you have to go down to each category.


Here's a link to Thomas & Betts ..


http://www.tnb.com/ps/pubint/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

brother said:


> Because this is a 'new' freezer for a commercial kitchen and they all come with 'standard' plugs. If we cut off the end and make it a male twist lock, it will 'void' the warranty on these. Went back and forth on them about this.
> 
> I remember seeing these 'tag lines' on cords plugged together but I do not know where people bought them, or the proper name (strain relief or tag line) to call them.


Then you could have the manufacture supply replacement cords with twistlocks. Why not mount your outlets behind these freezers in the wall?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

[quote Vacuuming is to be done while I'm working, not during football games.[/quote]




The nerve of her!!


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps this would work:

http://www.qwiklok.com/

I saw these in a catalog once but never tried it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

etb said:


> Perhaps this would work:
> 
> http://www.qwiklok.com/
> 
> I saw these in a catalog once but never tried it.


 
That looks prety cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

etb said:


> Perhaps this would work:
> 
> http://www.qwiklok.com/
> 
> I saw these in a catalog once but never tried it.


Ooh that's kinda cool. I wonder how long it would last on extension cords in the field though. I may have to get one and see.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ooh that's kinda cool. I wonder how long it would last on extension cords in the field though. I may have to get one and see.


 Cool tools:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Ooh that's kinda cool. I wonder how long it would last on extension cords in the field though. I may have to get one and see.


I read through their FAQ, and they seem pretty confident that itll last a long ass time.

~Matt


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

etb said:


> Perhaps this would work:
> 
> http://www.qwiklok.com/
> 
> I saw these in a catalog once but never tried it.


thanks those look perfect!! first time Ive seen those though. I wonder how much they cost, hard to find the price online.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Qwik-Lok-Lock...CW/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1294246647&sr=8-12


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Cliplight-582...WC3O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294246647&sr=8-2






http://www.amazon.com/Bayco-K-205-K...NWO8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1294246647&sr=8-3


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I read through their FAQ, and they seem pretty confident that itll last a long ass time.


I bet I could break it. I think most if not all of my cords and tools are on at least their second cord cap.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I bet I could break it. I think most if not all of my cords and tools are on at least their second cord cap.



I never would of guessed even your tools aren't safe around you....:whistling2:


----------

